# how do you sign your work



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2008)

I am planing on creating a logo for myself. My thought is to custom design a branding iron. I have some stuff drawn out but would like to know other alternatives that I may have not considered. 
Looking to see how you sign your work. Do you burn it, Carve it, stamp, etc….
would like to see pictures if possible.


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

My wife kept is simple for me…..for my birthday I got a branding iron that simply says

Handcrafted by
Adrian McNabb

I was hoping to get a date stamp too but the bank account said no…..lol


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Sharpie with signature and date prior to finish.

Someone told my wife that the signature and date are important because it provides a "history" for the piece. Apparently collector look for this sort of thing- not that anyone would be collecting any of my work :^)


----------



## Bigbuck (May 15, 2008)

I have taken and etched my name in with a dremal and filled it with wood putty of a contrasting colar and sanded it down. It looks good but I would like to get a branding iron in the future.


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs (Jul 20, 2008)

Sharpie my name and date and shop location, but asking for the custom branding iron for xmas or bday this year…


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

If you've got the funds, splurge and get the branding iron w/ your signature on it (with a date stamp). That would be pretty cool. I think it's more personal if you stick with the Sharpie marker. No two signatures will be EXACTLY the same, making your handcrafted/custom pieces even more unique.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a branding iron, similar to yours, with the date. I also sign under it with a sharpie.


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

Arnold,

This is what we use: A 2-inch (1.995") medallion with our logo on it - and my signature goes under it:










To apply to the project I use a 2-inch Forstner bit to drill into the wood carefully, and glue the medallion in place with 2P-10 adhesive/accelerator instant glue.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Sharpie…but I'm thinkin' about doin' the penny thing too.


----------



## 1978 (Jul 8, 2008)

Branding irons are good if you make things large enough for the iron. I prefer a good old sharpie. I sat down one day and drew a lot of different designs, before coming up with the one I use now.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

hmmm…maybe when I get good enought to admit I built something…


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi:

I sign with a stylized logo of my intials and the year in Roman Numerials.
I use either a Sharpie or a wood burning tool.


----------



## mcoyfrog (Jul 23, 2008)

I should probably sign all my work but I only tend to sign the pieces i really like (which being highly critical of my own work isn't much).

When i dosign i burn the logo you see in green to the left (its my intials D P) then sign and date with sharpie.

I really need to start signing everything oh well i'm kinda lazy that way too.

Have a great day….......

PS when you design a logo make sure to keep it simple, too much will only distract from it..


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I usually used my engraving tool, I've used this signature for many years.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2008)

Very good ideas. I will probably include my full name in my logo, since My initials would mean noting 100 years from now. Not saying that my work would last that long, but you never know. Like the penny idea, very clever. I like Al Navas' logo, looks very professional. Keep suggesting, Thank you Very Helpfull every


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Al Navis, where did you get the medallion made up? That's awesome! I've been a Sharpie guy so far, but the dremel, penny, roman numeral ideas are all cool too. I spent an hour designing my branding iron with Craftsman Fonts I found online for free (i.e. Chelsea Studio, Willow, Bala Cynwyd, Adresack, Avignon, and Nickley).


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

I burn it in with a wood burning tool "ODIE".


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

*Arnold and Skully,*

We had our medallions made by Laura Zaruba, owner of elle Z designs. And I just posted on my blog, to document the source - I received many questions from readers, and thought it best to archive the information for future reference.

Laura was terrific!


----------



## gusthehonky (Feb 26, 2008)

I let my finished work speak for itself with my tell tale signature, clearly evident and apparent in all projects.
My joinery has my telltale mark in my loose and uneven dovetails, often further embellished by fine examples of end-grain tear-out. Ill fitting m&t's are proudly displayed and featured on most tables and cabinetry which I label as finer furniture. Kitchen cabinets feature my unique variations on the square and plumb design theory. Uneven spacing of pulls and latches are also a prime example of my "outside the box" technique and approach. Glue drips and tool marrrs typically erupt through the final finishes, which only further distinguishes my custom designed pieces. These are just some of the distinguishing tells the set my work apart from the typical professional woodworker.


----------



## FJDIII (Dec 20, 2007)

Gusthehonkey LMAO! I don't think they'll be able to tell our stuff apart!


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

Gus,

LMAO!!! I know, but *please* don't ask how I know… ;-)


----------



## craven (Aug 14, 2008)

lmao!!!!!!! Gus, thanks for reminding us that we are not alone at the top!
Craven


----------



## woodplay (Aug 11, 2009)

That's hilarious Gus.
I have yet to sign a piece but I've practiced with a sharpie, signature is what I'd prefer, but it bleeds too much.

Do you guys sign before you finish and stain or after??


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Penny from year the piece was made and a rubber stamp.

My stamp is much like this one (with obvious differences!):


----------



## CanadaJeff (Jul 8, 2008)

I haven't signed my work, but after reading and seeing some ideas. I think I will start.
My favourites are the medalion w/ forstner bit and the engrave and fill in with contrasting wood putty.
Anybody have an idea where you can get a branding iron?

Very good topic, thanks for posting it


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I side with Gus…LoL…I can always tell my work!...being the most critical and discerning of anyone who views my stuff….I can see every miscalculated cut and ill fitting join…including any glue ups or camouflage that I concoct…

That in mind, I am always kept wondering if that person who says its really a great piece is just being polite….I haven't signed anything either Jeff….I always thought it would be very arrogant of me to do this….but as I continue to make more items…it would certainly help me tell the progression…I definitely like the date idea…who knows…maybe someday I will lose enough of my perfectionist attitude to sign em…

Great post by the way!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

A felt pen with the date


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Most of my stuff is too mundane to be signed at this point. HOWEVER, there are a couple of pieces I was proud enough of that I signed and dated them with a fine point Sharpie, and then applied the finish over that…


----------



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2008)

has anyone experienced any bleeding or something else with the sharpie method. If so, how long did it take. If not what is your oldest piece.


----------



## FireflyCreekEstate (May 8, 2009)

Here is the branding iron my folks got me for christmas. It comes from Lee Valley tools.

I still initial and date the piece.


----------



## grttt3 (Jul 31, 2009)

Gus - I just spit my coffee on my monitor from laughing so hard.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i make a crescent moon , a plug with a crescent moon over a sun , set as the letter " D " , for david .


----------



## Derrek (May 19, 2009)

I have always used the sharpie method, and never had a problem.

About a year ago I came across an old sewing machine desk in grandfather's barn that he and I had signed in 1990. Eash of us with a black sharpie. I was 9 at the time, so I am sure that my inclusion on this piece was simply to appease the woodshop rat (as I was known then). The finish over it was Poly & wax, and the ink had not bled, smeared, and/or faded. Good enough for me.


----------



## pickles (Jan 20, 2009)

My name is Nate


----------



## ondablade (Aug 23, 2009)

Getting a bit high tech, but i guess you could arrange a nice graphic to be burned on with a laser - especially if there is somebody laser cutting veneer nearby - you could bring a piece to them/do it before assembly.

A little touch with something abrasive through a laser cut stencil might work too, but it'd need some development to get it working right…


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

sharpie or woodburn name and year


----------



## BeeJay (Sep 3, 2009)

Branding Irons. I have 2. One with the logo etc and another with interchangable numbers that I use to date the piece. They are sized so as the date fits into the main brand. Had a blacksmith friend make it specially for me.


----------



## TerryDesilets (Jun 24, 2009)

I have several Branding Irons (Go Figure!) that I use to mark my projects. I paint the bottom of my decoys because the majority are actually hunted, so they are branded and then painted over. The keels are varnished and also have a smaller brand on them. I use a separate date Brand to indicate the year I carved it. On smaller items like my spoons, I just put my initials on the handle.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a CarveWright and I carve out a little plaque like the image above that can be attached to larger pieces.
I don't usually sign small ones.

d


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I made a branding iron to mark my projects with.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Is that a MUSHROOM?
<g>

d


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Now Don, you know my little space dude!


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## FenceWorkshop (Nov 5, 2009)

I build fences and have always placed a sign on the fence for marketing, but I just didn't think it looked classy enough. So then I switched to smaller metal signs, which was a big improvement but occasionally still have a few customers that will take them down. So I think placing a brand somewhere on our fences and gates, would be the very best solutions. We have a great logo, and I have no idea of where to start looking for someone to build a custom branding iron. Any suggestions?


----------



## TerryDesilets (Jun 24, 2009)

Brent:
I am a designer/manufacturer of custom Branding Irons and also a sponsor of this site. Take a look at my website and see if this is something you might be interested in. If I can answer any questions, please do not hesitate to call me.

Terry Desilets
Custom Branding Irons LLC.
www.branding-irons.biz


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Sharpie with name, date, city and state.

Hidden from view. You would only find it if you were moving them.


----------



## cowdog80 (Oct 14, 2009)

With shoddy craftsmanship and poor reliability.

- Behlen
- Waterlox Inc.


----------



## woodplay (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not sure if someone has posted this yet. It's nearly the same idea as the sharpie but with a slight difference. Sharpie actually makes PAINT pens. 
http://www.sharpie.com/enUS/ProductCategory/paint_markers.html

I came across this when I was wanting to write the names of my family on an ornament but I didn't want to use plain boring black. I also can't write names very well with a paint brush. So this was perfect. I'll have the ornament posted on in my lumberjocks projects in a few days (after christmas).


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

Pic is a bit big, but I made up a logo for my guitar, and printed it on water transfer decal paper. I then put it on and buried it in the shellac (french polish). I also signed and dated it in pencil.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Honky..thats funny, 'cause I sign my work the same way! Some pieces I even go so far as to include bulging and cracking due to un planned for wood movement, and my favorite…utter collapse and destruction of the piece..thats my real personal signature… ;0)


----------

